
Amazon training videos coach Whole Foods staff on how to discourage unions - lentil_soup
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2018/sep/27/amazon-whole-foods-training-video-union-busting-efforts-staff
======
edmanet
Yeah. Pretty much all major corporations that employ un-skilled labor force
their employees to watch anti-union training videos. Unions are bad for the
stockholders.

------
Nicksil
>Warning signs also included looking out for “union words” such as a “living
wage”.

Folks trying to make ends meet...

